# Sneak Peek....



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have been working on the prep for my annual Christmas party here at the lodge.

The reception starts at 6:30 pm EST and goes for 4-5 hours. I usually pull the buffet around 10:00

I though I'd share a few photos of some of my stuff before I cat nap before the party. First one is chilled lake salmon, then a Galantine of Duck with Cranberry Relish, then some of my pastries, then lastly is a salmon mousse with Dijon Tarragon Creme Fraische

Enjoy!!!





  








Lake Salmon.JPG




__
chefross


__
Dec 1, 2012












  








Galantine of Duck.JPG




__
chefross


__
Dec 1, 2012












  








Pastries.JPG




__
chefross


__
Dec 1, 2012












  








Salmon Mousse.JPG




__
chefross


__
Dec 1, 2012


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Great stuff Chef, love the color-present on the first two plats.

And that salmon mousse plater is awesome. Would look faaaaabulous

on a larger scale!

-Meez


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks for sharing Ross, looks great!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Great pics , please give us feedback whenever you can. Alot of work went into making them. They will appreciate every bite.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

It is now over and it was appreciated. I received a standing ovation.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Awesome, that's the cherry on top!


----------

